# 2006 gto ls2 6.0ltr



## Chads06gto (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone replace front or rear speakers?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

this'll get you to the top...I think the difficulty is in finding 2 ohm speakers (as I recall) to replace our stock Blaupunkts...they are out there but just not a lot of them...I don't listen too much to my stereo but this would be a nice improvement...good luck...hopefully someone who has just done this will chime in soon!
Bill


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

*Rear Speakers*

I replaced the door, middle and rear speakers in my 06. I put infinitys in the front and middle and kicker ssmb6 drivers in the rear. It sound a million times better. You can actually use the bass without the volume turning down!!!!!


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

if you have an aftermarket headunit it won't matter if you have speakers in there that aren't 2ohm correct?


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Its better for the aftermarket HU if the speakers in your car are 4 ohm.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I haven't heard anything coming from my stereo that can match the sound of a magnaflow in stereo surround sound.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

if your after market head unit can't drive a 2 ohm load it will...as for the Magnaflows...I concur Your Honor!
Bill


----------

